# Gvwr



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I just bought a 2000 GMC K3500HD dump truck today. I am looking to get license plates on it, but the GVWR sticker on the door panel is missing. Does anyone know the GVWR for this truck? Thanks for any help.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

My 3500 diesel 4x4 was 12000. Some gassers were 11400, Go to diesel place and ask for a vin check,build sheet,history. Might take a week though, free service by members.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Ummm a K3500HD did it have a conversion? Or are we calling everything HD's now? If it's an ACTUAL HD with a conversion it's 15K GVW


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I don't know about the conversion, but it says 3500 HD on both doors.


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

The 3500HDs in the classic body style weren't available stock with 4x4.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I am not trying to argue with anyone. I just know what I have, or at least what it says that I have. A 2000 GMC classic body style 3500 HD ( both doors have the HD badging on them, 4X4 with a 5.7 motor. Again this is what the title, and truck are telling me. I am just looking for info. I went to Diesel place and requested a VIN check, and build sheet, so I guess I will wait for that to come back. Thank you all.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

It's 12,000 GVWR, thus isn't an HD. Someone added the extra badges somewhere along it's life.


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah, especially with a 5.7 vortec, that isn't actually an hd. A previous owner must have thought a lot of the truck, so he added 3500hd stickers.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

HD stickers add payload capacity.


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

2COR517;1287647 said:


> HD stickers add payload capacity.


Lol. Stickers don't actually make the truck stronger. Its just fooling the government.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Schnabel Plowin;1287651 said:


> Its just fooling the government.


How's that?


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

2COR517;1287657 said:


> How's that?


If you tell the bmv it has a 15k gvrw, you can get 15k plates and haul 15k "legally." but the truck was only designed for 12000, or whatever it is. So the safety is still compromised, but the gov doesn't know anything is "wrong."


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Try that line with the DOT after they run your VIN and put you OOS...


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Schnabel Plowin;1287617 said:


> The 3500HDs in the classic body style weren't available stock with 4x4.


Not so I know of a couple.


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

basher;1287695 said:


> Not so I know of a couple.


You can do a conversion, but the hd didn't have a 4x4 option. There were k3500s, but not k3500hds.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm guessing it's not 15,000 gvw but everyone's first question should have been does it have 19.5" or 16" rims? If 19.5 then it's 15,000 gvw.


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

2COR517;1287692 said:


> Try that line with the DOT after they run your VIN and put you OOS...


That's why im saying it is just trying to fool the gov. How do stickers add to the gvwr?


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

Schnabel Plowin;1287700 said:


> That's why im saying it is just trying to fool the gov. How do stickers add to the gvwr?


I mean "add payload capacity."


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Everything is settled. It is only 12,000 GVWR. This truck was owned by a city, then sold to a private individual, then bought by me. Someone either changed the doors, or added the badging. No big deal either way. I just needed to know what the actual GVWR was, so Monday morning, I can put plates on it. I bought it in Michigan, and they had it registered for 24,000. I knew that wasn't correct, so I just needed to investigate for my piece of mind. Thanks, all.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Many states you have to register the truck for truck and trailer weight combined.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

2COR517;1287647 said:


> HD stickers add payload capacity.


he hehe he


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Rc2505;1287710 said:


> they had it registered for 24,000. I knew that wasn't correct, so I just needed to investigate for my piece of mind. Thanks, all.


And your pocketbook, cheaper to tag and insure 12K then 12 ton.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

2COR517;1287717 said:


> Many states you have to register the truck for truck and trailer weight combined.


Where I live the sticker has to include the trailer also.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

In Ohio it goes off the gvwr, not the trailer too. So yes it will be much cheaper to plate 12K instead of 24 K.


----------

